# probleme mit nem retro spiel



## crossfire5 (3. November 2008)

folgendes problem mein pc ruckelt bei dem Game "Battle Realms". sobald ich in eine schlacht verwickelt bin sinken die fps auf unspielbare 6-10 ( gemessen mit fraps).


das sind die mindest anforderungen des games XD : 

Windows 98/ME/2000/XP Pentium III ab 64 MB RAM ab 600 MB frei 4-fach Laufwerk

und das ist mein pc :

cpu : e6400
graka : x1950pro
ram : 4gb ddr2 800

habe alle settings sowohl ingame als auch im ati treiber runtergeschraubt.
bei allein anderen games habe ich keine probs ... zb in css hab ich wie immer meine 100fps durchgehend.
bin echt ratlos ... und NEIN es laufen keine störenden programme im hintergrund.


woran kann das liegen^^ thx schon ma im vorraus


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen das der PC einfach zu schnell ist für das Spiel, hatte ich auch schon mal.


----------

